# Porta Cable Maintenance



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Since I had the head of the Porta Cable I thought that I would give it a service. It was still running well, looking at some of the pics makes you wonder how. It has been a while since I have done a strip down, it has had a monthly "blow out" with compresed air.
You will need one of these.
Open the casing.
Remove motor and unscrew gearbox.
Open the gear box.
Coat gears with grease.
Remove armature.
Motor casing.
Remove dust.

It looks like I cant put text between pics sorry.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

More pics.
First the cleaned motor casing. 2nd pic is the product that along with compressed air I used to clean the casing. 3rd pic is removing the cable which you clean. 4th pic is removing the cable sleeve. 5th pic is cleaning the sleeve, next use compressed air. 6th grease the sleeve. 7th grease the cable. reasemble and away you go.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

That was awsome thank you for that. I do not personally use a power sander but, I do appreciate the time you took to do that. Makes me want to go buy 1 now.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Since I had the head of the Porta Cable I thought that I would give it a service. It was still running well, looking at some of the pics makes you wonder how. It has been a while since I have done a strip down, it has had a monthly "blow out" with compresed air.
> You will need one of these.
> Open the casing.
> Remove motor and unscrew gearbox.
> ...


Nice Gazzer


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good one gazman. Good to see a guy looking after his gear. Only thing extra I would have done is wipe the armature a bit with emery paper or a sanding sponge to get the black off and improve the contact points. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You are right Mudshark. But as you may have noticed the brushes are a bit down, so I have to get some new brushes and get back in there.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers for that gaz, I have the flex, Very similer to the PC i think, Ive never had it apart, But i did check the cable a few months back, It still had lube, Even after 8 years, But its not use as much as a full time plasterers sander.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I used to have a Porter Cable Sander and thats one job I used to hate , having to grease the cable and replace worn parts..
Now I own a Festool Planex Sander and THERE IS NO MAINTENANCE !!!:blink: (I have had to replace a cable)


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Stopper said:


> I used to have a Porter Cable Sander and thats one job I used to hate , having to grease the cable and replace worn parts..
> Now I own a Festool Planex Sander and THERE IS NO MAINTENANCE !!!:blink: (I have had to replace a cable)


I find that hard to believe stopper. *ANY* power tool that gets used in a dusty environment like ours requires maintenance. Where there is dust there is friction. Friction causes wear. So that leaves two choices. Clean lubricate and maintain or replace parts that wear as a result of friction.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> I find that hard to believe stopper. *ANY* power tool that gets used in a dusty environment like ours requires maintenance. Where there is dust there is friction. Friction causes wear. So that leaves two choices. Clean lubricate and maintain or replace parts that wear as a result of friction.


there is a note on the planex where to use compressor air, breaker down is a good idea like you say


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I cant believe that it has been 4 years since I started this thread. If you use a power sander check it out. Hope it helps.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Gaz! I'm terrible at maintenance, but I come away(from this thread) feeling inspired! :yes:I have two old Porter Cable sanders that I might take a second look at now. 
:thumbup:
I'm just amazed a how little I know sometimes! I've been in this trade for 35 years and still so much to learn. Of course, when I started, I just had a bucket full of hand tools, a potato masher, & a pair of stilts!:blink::whistling2:


----------

